# sore nose !



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

sunshine my dwarf winter white hamster has quite a red sore looking nose 

have no idea how she has done it / how shes got it. 

i wouldnt think that it was a sign of an alergic reaction as i havnt given her anything different lately ? also she not scratching or iritated. 

what can i do ? or shl i just leave it to get better by its self ? 

doesnt look like its bleeding, just looks sore


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

just noticed that she also has been weeing a lot and has a dirty bottom 

im now getting a bit more worrid about her. 

what are the signs of wet tail ????


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As far as I know dwarfs can't get wet tail, just Syrians but I am not 100% sure on that, I will see what info I can find.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Dwarfs can get wet tail just as easy as syrians.
Keep an eye on her and if it gets worse see a vet as it can be fatal


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just checked, dwarfs can't get wet tail but they can suffer from diarhea, which is different from the wet tail virus. Are you sure its poo and not anything else, when Buffy had a womb infection her whole back end was wet and smelly and I rushed her to the vets thinking wet tail, it was a womb infection which was leaking pus. Also is it Sunshine who you though was preggers cos it could be pregnancy related, either way I would get her to the vets.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

This is from my vet's website

"All hamsters can get wetail, but it's quite rare for dwarfs to" 

I keep reading conflicting information ut:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

its not poo, and she doesnt have dirrohea, shes eating and drinking fine, i dont know wether its because shes weeing in where she is sleeping. (the tube) 

if shes no better tomorrow then will try get her to the vets. 

any idea on the nose ???


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> This is from my vet's website
> 
> "All hamsters can get wetail, but it's quite rare for dwarfs to"
> 
> I keep reading conflicting information ut:


Right Srhdufe I'll arm wrestle you for who is right lol actually if its off a vets site I would take that advice then, the info I got was from several hamster sites but as far as I know none are vets. I would definately look into the possibility of a womb infection though as you probably already know they can go downhill quickly with both conditions.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Right Srhdufe I'll arm wrestle you for who is right lol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yeh i will deff keep a very close eye on her today and if no better by the morining will ring the vets i think. 

i think it would be a good idea to get her checked out anyway as shes still huge and still no babies, so may be somthing going on.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> yeh i will deff keep a very close eye on her today and if no better by the morining will ring the vets i think.
> 
> i think it would be a good idea to get her checked out anyway as shes still huge and still no babies, so may be somthing going on.


Did you say she is a winter white?
Do you know who the father of the babies is?
Is he definately a winter white as i know that if campbells and winter whites are accidentaly bred (it's difficult to tell the difference) that they can have difficulties in giving birth and they may not be able to get the babies out. 
Not to worry you but they can die in labour, i would definately get her checked out asap


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Did you say she is a winter white?
> Do you know who the father of the babies is?
> Is he definately a winter white as i know that if campbells and winter whites are accidentaly bred (it's difficult to tell the difference) that they can have difficulties in giving birth and they may not be able to get the babies out.
> Not to worry you but they can die in labour, i would definately get her checked out asap


Apparently if the father is a winter white and the mother is a Campbells she probably won't be able to give birthto the babies, if she has tried to pass them and not been able to then that could be the cause of the problem. Soe have you got a good piccie of her that you can post?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Apparently if the father is a winter white and the mother is a Campbells she probably won't be able to give birthto the babies, if she has tried to pass them and not been able to then that could be the cause of the problem. Soe have you got a good piccie of her that you can post?


Yes and its sooooo difficult to tell them apart


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well i believe that they are both winter whites/campells as they are both cream and aparently they are called pudding dwarfs. here are pics of the mum and the dad 

mum is the lighter cream colour (the pic of them both was from about a month ago) the other pic is of sunshine now.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> well i believe that they are both winter whites/campells as they are both cream and aparently they are called pudding dwarfs. here are pics of the mum and the dad
> 
> mum is the lighter cream colour (the pic of them both was from about a month ago) the other pic is of sunshine now.


Youe best bet is to ask ULLAH what breed she thinks they are... I'm sure she'll be able to tell


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ive sent a private message to ULLAH.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say just looking at their eyes that she might be a Campbells, Winter whites have very large eyes in comparrison to their body size, it may just be the picture but check out their eyes for size.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i will try later to get some pictures of her face to show u her eyes and the sore nose. 

i cant see her eyes at the moment as she is asleep in her tube, but i will have a close look later, i think it may just be that photo though. 

heres another picture


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

picure of sunshine, not sure if that ones any good ether tho.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I cannae see apicture 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ummmmm..... its showing one on mine


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I see it now! I guess my computer was just being a spaz 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lol any idea on what she is ? 

i plan on ringing the vets tomorrow morning and hopefully gettng her seen 

i hope she is ok now, thee more ive been thinking about her all day the more ive been getting worrid !


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I think they are winter whites as they have rounded noses 

campbells have pointier noses!

xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yayyyy thats good then, 

is there so such thing as a pudding dwarf ????


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She seemed to have bigger eyes in the last piccie so I would say Winter White as well.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

this is a pic of her sore nose, although it dont look red in the pipc it is but was good lighting.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

she has also lost weight today 

yesterday she was 66.7g and today she is 64.3g 
she is deff having a trip to the vets in the morning i rekon !


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

sunshine is off to the vets at 4:45, i hope she is going to be ok


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for her hun.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hope she's ok...


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks everyone. thinking its going to be an expensive visit to the vet if she is to have x-ray to find out wether she preggas or not !

but oh well shes worth it !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure you go on and on about how you really can't afford it, when I do that they charge me less


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha sounds like a good plan ! will give it a go, if i really cant afford it i know they can take payments at later dates. 

they a really good vets , we take all are small animals there from the pet shop where i work s i know they are good.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope everything goes ok today


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well sunshine has had her visit to the vets and all is OK in a way 

the nose is fine and the weeing cant really be treated until there is deff no chance of babies 

she was scanned and they not sure if there is any babies but believe that there is SOMETHING going on in her. so ive been told to wait 48 hours to see of any signs of babies and if not then she has to go back and be placed under anesthetic to be scanned again. 

haha she chewed the £4000 scanned :laugh:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well sunshine still has no signs of having babies so looks likes there is a good chance that she will be back up the vets tomorrow for a good proper scan 

she is still weeing LOADS so im quite eager to get her on some medication if there are no babies inside. 

i hope in a way that there are no babies this time, as if there are then it could be bad news for her


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe she is having a phantom pregnacy, thats were she thinks she is pregnant, and the body thinks she is pregnant but she isn't

xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yes i knonw what they are and have also had that in mind but the vet need to ensure that she deffinately aint pregnant before she gives any medication to her.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

If you feel her tummy do you feel lumps of just squishy?

And you shouldnt keep Russians together as they hardly ever dont fight, the longest time i have had some russians together is about :/ 10 months

So watch out for that 
xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i have tried but its quite diffucult as shes a lil wriggler. 

she was scanned in the vets yesterday and the vet wasnt sure if there was or wasnt something going on so thats why she is to go up again tomorow if still no babies and be put under anestetic to find out for sure. 

she is not living with anyone else, i only have two girls that live together and i keep a very close eye on them. 

i do know that they can begin to fight at any point. but thanks anyway


----------

